# Recommendations for a new member?



## clams (Aug 22, 2009)

So I've been listening to classical on and off for the past few years. I've mostly been into Tchaikovsky and Mendelssohn.

Lately though, I was craving for pieces with a more majestic, states-like feel. Almost like some soundtrack pieces. 

I was wondering if any of you guys had recommendations to pieces that would fit the description. Thanks in advance!


----------



## Mirror Image (Apr 20, 2009)

That's a tough one. There are a lot of composers who wrote majestic sounding music, so that doesn't really narrow it down for me to help. Could you be more specific? Who else have you explored and enjoyed besides Tchaikovsky and Mendelssohn?


----------



## clams (Aug 22, 2009)

Well I'm specifically thinking of Jupiter from The Planets suite. I really enjoyed that, as well as some of the Williams soundtracks. So I'm looking for something within that realm. Pieces with a full orchestra that have a joyful but emotional aesthetic. Is this specific enough? Thanks for the help.

Other composers that I've looked into are Mahler, Wagner, and Stravinsky.


----------



## Mirror Image (Apr 20, 2009)

clams said:


> Well I'm specifically thinking of Jupiter from The Planets suite. I really enjoyed that, as well as some of the Williams soundtracks. So I'm looking for something within that realm. Pieces with a full orchestra that have a joyful but emotional aesthetic. Is this specific enough? Thanks for the help.
> 
> Other composers that I've looked into are Mahler, Wagner, and Stravinsky.


Joyful, but emotionally aesthetic? Have you checked out Vaughan Williams, Arnold, Ives, Copland, or Walton? I would checkout these composers, but even these composers wrote darker pieces.

Please bare in mind I don't really listen to much "joyful" music.  I like music of a darker emotion.


----------



## Chi_townPhilly (Apr 21, 2007)

clams said:


> I'm looking for...[p]ieces with a full orchestra that have a joyful but emotional aesthetic...Other composers that I've looked into are Mahler, Wagner, and Stravinsky.


The most joyful thing Wagner ever wrote was _Die Meistersinger von Nürnberg_. [You can start with the overture... everyone else does!]

If you like _Jupiter_ from Holst's *The Planets*- perhaps you'd like Elgar's _Pomp & Circumstance_ Marches... Number 5 and ESPECIALLY *Number 4!*


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

Just a wild guess, if you like uplifting and emotional it's hard to go wrong with Respighi:









or Joaquín Rodrigo




Actually the 2nd movement of this piece is somber but quite stunning and beautiful.


----------



## nickgray (Sep 28, 2008)

Try Brahms' Symphonies. Start with 4th.


----------



## Cortision (Aug 4, 2009)

At the risk of being drawn and quartered, hung and shot, how about trying Saint Saens' Organ Symphony. It is grand and majestic and has a Big Tune, as per 'Jupiter'. Then there is Dvorak's New World Symphony, which I think fits your description. Bruckner wrote grand, large scale romantic Symphonies, and then there is the obvious - for a 'joyful and emotional aesthetic' - Beethoven's 9th. Perhaps these may be obvious suggestions, but if you havn't heard any of these pieces then I recommend giving them a try.


----------



## Gneiss (Feb 3, 2009)

Emmerich Kálmán wrote some jolly stuff if you want something off the beaten track...


----------

